
Netflix Sued by Choose Your Own Adventure Over Black Mirror: Bandersnatch - pseudolus
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/11/18178846/netflix-black-mirror-bandersnatch-choose-your-own-adventure-book-trademark-lawsuit-chooseco
======
mindcrime
This has to be one of the most ill conceived lawsuits since SCO sued IBM. Not
because Netflix have an IBM like legion of Nazgul as their legal team, but in
this case because it's self-defeating. The popularity of Bandersnatch will
probably do more to drive demand for CYOA books than anything Chooseco would
ever have done. That mention of CYOA in Bandersnatch? That was _free
advertising_.

And even if the argument is "Well, Chooseco was trying to get into interactive
media as well" I think the exact same argument still holds. Bandersnatch is
proving (helping build?) the market for this kind of stuff in general. It's
success is paving the way for Chooseco to follow with their own CYOA branded
interactive movies / tv-shows, if they want.

And never mind that they probably still could have negotiated a deal with
Netflix eventually anyway.

Basically there's nothing good about this... it's just killing goodwill,
harming a potential relationship, wasting money on lawyer's fees, and
distracting them for, oh, I dunno, creating quality content?

